# Selektieren...



## twoo (17. August 2006)

Tag,
Ich habe seit ich mir Photoshop neu auf meinen Recner gezogen habe ein Problem mit dem selekrieren einer Ebene...  Normalerweiße mit Strg+ Klick auf die Ebene...
Aber irgendiwe funktioniert es nicht mehr... ich drücke Strg und klicke auf die ebene aber si wird nicht selektiert..

Woran liegt das ? 

twoo


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. August 2006)

Klick auf Ebenenminiatur+Strg sollte funktionieren (Bei CS2). Welche Version hast du denn?

Alex


----------



## twoo (17. August 2006)

Ich hab CS2... aber was oder wo ist Ebenenminiatur... ?


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. August 2006)

In der Ebenenpalette rechts neben dem Auge sollte eine Miniatur der Ebene sein. Ansonsten Rechtsklick auf die kleinen Pinsel und "kleine Miniaturen" wählen.

Alex


----------



## twoo (17. August 2006)

ja genau das mit der ebenenminiatur funktioniert ja nicht... Strg + klick auf die ebenenminiatur  net...


----------



## BSE Royal (17. August 2006)

Dann klickst Du nicht auf die Miniatur sondern auf den Text der Ebene.
Also: Klicken auf das kleine Rechteck, welches in kleiner Ansicht den Inhalt der Ebene zeit und NICHT auf den Text. Dabei die Strg-Taste (bei einem normalen Keyboard ganz Links Unten) dürken und gedrückt halten, bis Du mit der Maus auf die kleine Ebenenminiatur (nicht den Text) geklickt hast.

Wenns nicht klappt dann vielleicht mal eine andere Version "ziehen"....
Kann Cancom empfehlen.


----------

